# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  DIY UV Resin

## amoose136

After googling around a bit I found these two forum posts from forever ago that seem interesting. I was wondering has anyone tried this? $1-10 a liter for UV setting resin is awfully attractive for rapid prototyping even if the result isn't as good as with MakerJuice.

----------


## amirjabri

> After googling around a bit I found these two forum posts from forever ago that seem interesting. I was wondering has anyone tried this? $1-10 a liter for UV setting resin is awfully attractive for rapid prototyping even if the result isn't as good as with MakerJuice.


should be fine, just make sure you have proper ventilation because some resins are more volatile and stinky than others. Also wear nitrile gloves to protect your skin and you probably need an accurate scale to measure out smaller quantities accurately. I'm personally experimenting with a resin made from flax seed oil and using a catalyst made from tumeric, because I want something non-toxic and biodegradeable.

----------


## richardphat

Also make sure to check the MSDS for every product you buy to make the resin.....

----------


## curious aardvark

turmeric ?

Okay now I'm fascinated. So what are you using that react to uv light ? Or is that the tumeric ?

----------


## amirjabri

> turmeric ?
> 
> Okay now I'm fascinated. So what are you using that react to uv light ? Or is that the tumeric ?


It absorbs UV light and then gives it's energy to the resin to start polymerization, either directly or through another radical generator like benzoyl peroxide.

----------


## mik111

> It absorbs UV light and then gives it's energy to the resin to start polymerization, either directly or through another radical generator like benzoyl peroxide.


Does this really work?

----------


## amirjabri

> Does this really work?



Yes, but it cures slower than the commercial resins, but the plus side is it is biodegradeable and non-toxic.

----------


## mik111

> Yes, but it cures slower than the commercial resins, but the plus side is it is biodegradeable and non-toxic.


How long does it take to set?

----------


## amoose136

This is another viable option. At around $18 US a liter if bought in units of a gallon and with free shipping, it might be a winner of acquirability-cost ratio assuming it can cure alright without too much warping.

----------


## mik111

> It absorbs UV light and then gives it's energy to the resin to start polymerization, either directly or through another radical generator like benzoyl peroxide.


I have tried this but it does not work I used boiled linseed oil?

----------


## Deadbot1

I've used the SolarRez ZeroVOC resin in fiberglass work. I think it would be a better Resin in most cases...
http://solarez.com/products/zerovoc-epoxy-resin/    $97 a gallon.

http://solarez.com/products/solarez-...cosity-gallon/    They have a resin made just for 3D printing, but much more expensive...$254 a gallon. 

The ZeroVOC would require heating to use, as it is like honey at room temp.  In talking with the techs there during some prototyping, they mention that heating it to 100 degrees F makes it thin to almost water viscosity. Never had a chance to play with it much. I can tell you that the ZeroVOC cures incredibly fast in sunlight.

----------


## ricciolini

Hi, any news on the resin project?
I'm waiting my printer and already looking for cheaper alternatives for the resin...

----------


## amoose136

I haven't done anything with it yet. Still waiting with everyone else. My plan is to get the printer working with standard resin first then get into making custom resins. Part of my motivation is I think I see a way of having RGB colored prints with Peachy but I need the resin prices and accessibility to come down a little first. Of course I can't confirm anything though until I've actually used it.

----------

